# Garage Sale!!



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey everybody I know it's been a while...I wish I could say I've been lounging around at the beach drinking strawberry daiquiris, but I haven't  Unfortunately I am still working very hard to get my house refinanced and forever rid myself of my lying, jerk-off ex...with that being said I am going back through all my doggie stuff that has not been used in FOREVER ( or so it seems), and see if anyone else could put it to good use...I hate that these things are just sitting around collecting dust 

I have a Deluxe Grand Carpet Mill w/ Harness $300obo (I would really recommend pick-up only)

Alaskan Dream Harness in pink camo with black webbing and neoprene lined around the neck/shoulders practically brand new $75obo

Two types of drag sleds (with weights) one standard dead weight drag sled and one re-engineered lawn mower cart on wheels $60obo for all of it

On top of that I am selling my couch it is this couch here (Couch Link), but it is about a year old, and it's in an extra room in my house that never gets used...(I will post pictures later if anyone is interested, I am at work right now so all I have is a link) for $250obo

Thanks guys!:woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry things are still so complicated for you.


When you get a chance could you post a picture of the mill?


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sorry times a rough for you but it'll get better cause nothing last forever.I am intreasted in the carpet mill pm me and mabey we can work something out


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry about the way things are going, but it is always good to hear from you.

How are the dogs?


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

i wish the harness was another color


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What, you don't like pink? LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is that the harness that has Sydney's name on it?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

King_bluepit said:


> i wish the harness was another color


Sorry I got it for my girl, BEFORE I realized she thinks she's too good to pull anything...Drama Queen Pfft! I should have named her Diva LOL!

The dogs are good, Ziggi has found a new home and I hope they are able to give him every bit of attention he deserves...I still miss the little booger alot, I had a dream about him the other night. Other then that Sydney is good, we haven't trained in nearly 6 months, all I can say right now is maybe this fall  just depends on my schedule, but I don't see it changing anytime soon...

thanks guys I will try to get some pictures on my lunch break and post them up


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is that the harness that has her name on it? I would be interested in it but not if it has her name on it.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Is that the harness that has her name on it? I would be interested in it but not if it has her name on it.


i think she was posting that last post as you posted yours, and just missed it. notice the times.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im sorry to hear about you troubles. good luck with it. i wish i lived closer i would go pick it all up lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sorry you are having such a tough time. I was wondering where you have been.

Hang in there!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Treadmill
Treadmill 2
Couch

Sorry I missed responding I got kinda busy at work after lunch...but yes it is the same harness with her name on it, I dunno if it can be taken off or not I never thought about it...


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, hope everything turns out fine. Good luck selling everything. :woof:


----------



## HENNY (Aug 21, 2010)

HI MY NAME IS GARY N IM LOOKING FOR A MILL , IF YOU STILL HAVE URS I WILL LOOK INTO IT TO ACTUALLY GET IT FROM , BUT WERE ARE YOU LOCATED I AM IN BROOKLYN NEW YORK


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You're bumping a year-old thread started by a member who, as it says under her name, got banned. Just to let you know.

I'm going to lock this so there's no more confusion.


----------

